
Reality: The Ultimate Video Game - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/05/13/reality/
======
mattbgates
Reminds of that Life Explained As a Video Game...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWIi6Pytde8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWIi6Pytde8)

